
The Present State of Covid-19 - intenex
https://medium.com/@intenex/state-of-covid-19-2-974ab4c67973
======
SomeoneFromCA
Sadly enough, Sweden repeats German mistake of 1930s - listening to an
overconfident charlatan, killing thousands of people.

~~~
mtmail
Is the swedish politician attempting a coup for dictatorship, killing
political opponents, gleichschaltung, war of nations and genocite
exterminating a whole race? Or is the Nazi comparison maybe overblown?

~~~
SomeoneFromCA
No, the scale is much smaller, the idea is exactly same. Most victims in
Sweden are minorities and senior people; people are "not worthy" of
preservation.

